# Sony SA-W3800 Performance Line 15" 200-Watt Subwoofer



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everybody, first post here and I'm pretty noob at home audio so excuse me if I sound like a complete moron . I was on a pretty tight budget and did a lot of research (at the beginning I was considering hooking car audio up in my room, shows how completely noob I am .). In the end I ordered this subwoofer because it got good reviews at amazon and I heard the smaller 12 inch version in best buy and it sounded pretty good. My question to all of you is, does anyone have this sub already and can give me a detailed review of it, pro's and con's. It's going to be in a pretty small room, 11.4 feet by 10.8 feet. I love bass even if it's boomy and not as tight as most people like. I will mostly be using it for music but I do watch movies also. Here's the link to where I bought it, Amazon.com: Sony SA-W3800 Performance Line 15" 200-Watt Subwoofer: Electronics . Also if I was to buy another sub at a price range of 200$ max, what would anyone suggest? Thanks all .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's 21 reviews of it and it is rated 4.5/5.0 stars, which is pretty good. I think it would do you a fine job for what you are looking to do. If you want to make sure you are listening to accurate bass after you get it, download REW and take some measurements. Your goal should be to listen to the music as it was intended to sound... REW will help you see what needs to be done, if anything, to get closer to accuracy. :T


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Here's 21 reviews of it and it is rated 4.5/5.0 stars, which is pretty good. I think it would do you a fine job for what you are looking to do. If you want to make sure you are listening to accurate bass after you get it, download REW and take some measurements. Your goal should be to listen to the music as it was intended to sound... REW will help you see what needs to be done, if anything, to get closer to accuracy. :T


Those are the same exact reviews at amazon. Thanks for the help though .


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

If you're going to double up a sub, it's best to do it with the same sub you already have. There is another thread going on about this topic.

SheepStar


----------

